
Amazon’s Ultimatum to City of East Palo Alto: Change the Rules or We Walk - Oatseller
http://observer.com/2017/03/amazon-east-palo-alto-office-tech-gentrification/
======
jjeaff
Why is amazon fighting this? There must be something more to the "good faith
effort" than just that. What harm is there is offering the job to locals? If
they aren't qualified, you don't hire them. And if they are, you hire them and
are happy to have a local employee.

